
Do you believe in miracles? - nreece
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327207.000-opinion-do-you-believe-in-miracles.html
======
jacquesm
I find the reasoning around Jesus not having a human father to counteract
Dawkins very much stretched.

Dawkins wasn't arguing from what is possible today, he was arguing from what
was possible 2000+ years ago, and as far as we know today human cloning wasn't
on the table then.

(and it hasn't been positively established that it is even on the table
today!).

------
jamesbritt
". I have already argued that Hume's definition of miracles violates the
principles of logic rather those of science."

The argument is mere question begging. He claims that miracles do not violate
the laws of physics because, he claims, laws of physics cover miracles too.

